# Occidental accessories



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i have the speedy stitcher,works great:thumbsup:i use it for locking in bags and suspenders so they stay in the same position on the belt,what works good for that also are sex bolts [no..really]


----------



## BBuild (Oct 10, 2012)

Spyrus said:


> I've got a standard set of pro framers with a medium sized belt and hip buddies. There isn't much room for extra pockets/holsters so I was thinking a 2-in-1 or 5-in-1 might be helpful. What I want is a pocket to securely carry my pocket boy saw as having it flop around in the big tool pocket is driving me crazy. Does anyone have any experience with these or have any comparable suggestions?


Either one will work for a pocketboy but you will have to remove the oxyshield holder from the 5 in 1. Pictured is the 130 in the 2 in 1 and the 170 in the 5 in 1


----------



## Spyrus (Mar 20, 2015)

BBuild said:


> Either one will work for a pocketboy but you will have to remove the oxyshield holder from the 5 in 1. Pictured is the 130 in the 2 in 1 and the 170 in the 5 in 1
> 
> View attachment 272353


Wow that's exactly what I was looking for! Thanks! I've got the 170 and it looks like the 5 in 1 is how I would want it


----------



## BBuild (Oct 10, 2012)

Spyrus said:


> Wow that's exactly what I was looking for! Thanks! I've got the 170 and it looks like the 5 in 1 is how I would want it


Glad I could help. For the 170 the 5 in 1 would definitely be they way to go. It would stick out of the 2 in 1 too much.


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

Ive been using the calculator pouch as a phone holder for a while. It worked great till i got a galaxy note 4. Looks like i am going to have to try and stretch it.

Also i modified my seven bag framers a bit. Took it to a saddle maker and he did a bunch of work for what i would consider peanuts. Stitching looked as good as occidentals.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

john5mt said:


> Ive been using the calculator pouch as a phone holder for a while. It worked great till i got a galaxy note 4. Looks like i am going to have to try and stretch it.
> 
> Also i modified my seven bag framers a bit. Took it to a saddle maker and he did a bunch of work for what i would consider peanuts. Stitching looked as good as occidentals.


I had the note 3 or 4 I can't remember now. I was just able to snap the calculator case. But the case is about 13 years old and really loose. My point is it will work.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

I have the Droid Turbo and it fits nicely. I have a minimal silicone case around it and it measures 3" x 5 3/4". I had a guy who owns a leather shop put the holes in it.

According to their website, the Note 4 is (6.04 x 3.09 x 0.33 in). It probably would have to be stretched but....worth it. Nice and rugged holder.

It's my daily holder.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Robie said:


> I have the Droid Turbo and it fits nicely. I have a minimal silicone case around it and it measures 3" x 5 3/4". I had a guy who owns a leather shop put the holes in it.
> 
> According to their website, the Note 4 is (6.04 x 3.09 x 0.33 in). It probably would have to be stretched but....worth it. Nice and rugged holder.
> 
> It's my daily holder.


Looks like you softened it up. It takes a while to get them loose.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

It needs a good oiling. I'm going to use a concoction I made up a few years ago to waterproof outdoor clothing.


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

Robie said:


> It needs a good oiling. I'm going to use a concoction I made up a few years ago to waterproof outdoor clothing.


Not that there is anything wrong with your concoction, but another option is Fiebing oil. It works excellent to soften leather. Soaking then baking it in the oven at 140* or so, on tin foil (To keep drips from happening), will let the oil penetrate deeply. Snowseal works great for leather boots, again baked in the oven.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Peter_C said:


> Not that there is anything wrong with your concoction, but another option is Fiebing oil. It works excellent to soften leather. Soaking then baking it in the oven at 140* or so, on tin foil (To keep drips from happening), will let the oil penetrate deeply. Snowseal works great for leather boots, again baked in the oven.


Years ago, there was a guy...Bob Smalser (don't even know if he's still alive) that lived in the Pacific Northwest and was a phenomenally talented woodworker, sailor and outdoors-man. He was also a botanist. 

Anyway, the articles, with pictures he wrote would take you back into another time. Probably one of the most all-around talented men I've seen. Because he worked outdoors most of the time, he wore and loved tin-cloth clothing. I have a tin cloth duster I wear when camping and found his article on water-proofing and preserving intriguing. I decided to use his recipe and made a gallon of the stuff up. 

It's a great conditioner and water-proofer.

Here's the recipe/article.

http://www.woodcentral.com/cgi-bin/readarticle.pl?dir=smalser&file=articles_368.shtml


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

yup..Bob is still alive..he's an infrequent visitor on fb


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

If anyone is interested in spending a few hours learning some stuff...Google the name Bob Smalser...grab a beverage and relax.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Tom Struble said:


> yup..Bob is still alive..he's an infrequent visitor on fb


Thanks....talented boy, ain't he?


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i'd say..

Bob Smalser
Works at Retired Colonel, US Army, 31st Infantry Regiment
Studied Forest Biology at Clemson College of Agriculture '70
Lives in Seabeck, Washington
3 mutual friends including Duane Kriebel and Andy Engel


----------

